# I'm back!



## Freda

Hi there - various time-consuming life events have kept me away from the forum for longer than I intended. Not least of these was finishing the editorial work on my new novel. Well, up to now the book has been called 'All About Elfland' but my editor thinks that title is 'flat', so now we have to come up with something more... I don't know... alluring!

All suggestions gratefully received!

Hope you are all well out there... I'm going on the book forum now to see what everyone's reading...


----------



## nixie

Welcome back Freda


----------



## Rosemary

*Hello Freda!  Nice to see you back here   Hope you find a title to satisfy your editor! *


----------



## Ian Whates

Good to see you back, Freda.  Are you going to be at Fantasycon this year? If so, see you there!


----------



## scalem X

Well we did start wonderering what might have happened.

About the title: well it does seem to be suggesting that it is more of an explanatory guide than a novel. Then again maybe it is. Normally I'm eager to suggest all kinds of wicked titles, but since I wouldn't know what this novel is about, I wont and just say: welcome back Freda.


----------



## tangaloomababe

Greetings Freda, nice to meet you and I have no idea how you managed to slip away.  I didn't think it was possible to!!! I've been trying for months, ok a lack luster effort at that but hey!!!
Anyway enjoy!


----------



## Donna Scott

Hello!

I will also be at Fantasycon (all being well), so if you're going, see you there too!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Welcome back, Freda.

Whatever you call it, going by what you've said before, I'm looking forward to the book.


----------



## Mark Robson

Great to see you back again, Freda.  Aside from the title, is it all polished and gleaming now?  I'm very much looking forward to reading it when it comes out, no matter what the title.  As for title ideas ... I suppose 'Legolas and the Phoney Teabag' is out of the question!  (Well you did say *all* about Elfland!)  Sorry, that's really bad and very flippant.  I'll have a think over the next few days.


----------



## Ian Whates

Freda said:


> Well, up to now the book has been called 'All About Elfland' but my editor thinks that title is 'flat', so now we have to come up with something more... I don't know... alluring!
> 
> All suggestions gratefully received!


 

Difficult to be too much help without knowing much about the book, Freda... _The Rough Guide to Elfland_ (I suppose _The Hitch Hikers Guide to..._is _really _out of the question ) or _The Mysteries of Elfand? _Or... oh, I don't know. Good luck!


----------



## Freda

Mark Robson said:


> Great to see you back again, Freda. Aside from the title, is it all polished and gleaming now? I'm very much looking forward to reading it when it comes out, no matter what the title. As for title ideas ... I suppose 'Legolas and the Phoney Teabag' is out of the question! (Well you did say *all* about Elfland!) Sorry, that's really bad and very flippant. I'll have a think over the next few days.


 
Ha ha ha! Actually, don't laugh - Justina Robson wrote a story called 'Legolas Does the Dishes'! No kidding! Hi Mark and Ian, hi everyone. We certainly hope to go to Fantasycon, if only for the Saturday.

Titles, I don't know... The equally flat title 'All About Eve' didn't seem to do the classic film or the goth-rock group any harm, did it? Or, um, Nick Hornsby was it with 'About a Boy'? It was meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but no one seemed to get it! I rather like 'Rough Guide to Elfland' but I fear it may be greeted with the same blank reaction! Favourite so far is 'Elfland Awakening'... jury is still out, tho. I feel less bad at my failure to come up with a sufficiently punchy title when no one else can think of one either! 

I fancied something Pink Floyd-y like 'Piper at the Gates of Elfland' but it's just... TOOO long!


----------



## Erin99

Yes, I second Tanga's greeting: Hello and welcome back! Good luck with the new novel. I don't see a problem with a longer-named title -- think about _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_! 


P.S. Pink Floyd fan here, so me liketh your suggestion!


----------



## scalem X

You could always go for something like:
Elfland, the land of elves
Then of course replace the second land and elves by something cool.
Okay this isn't helping is it.

Elfland, the pocketbook that just won't fit in your pocket.
Elfland, just a tad different from Ireland
Elfland, the human counterpart of manland
Elfland (warning actual novel may contain elves)
Elfland, know your enemy

Okay I'm sorry, at least my suggestions indicate that you can do far worse than what has come up already.


----------



## Ian Whates

Freda said:


> I fancied something Pink Floyd-y like 'Piper at the Gates of Elfland' but it's just... TOOO long!


 
Ummagumma-Elfland?
Obscured By Elfland?

They're shorter! 

Hopefully see you at Fantasycon... we've that story on the theme of 'communication' to discuss!


----------



## Donna Scott

Mmmm... All About Elfland did put me in the mind of the film actually!
Here are some more (ahem) ideas...

Elfland, Elfland, Elfland!

Elfland Über Alles

Notes from a Small Elfland

The Thing with Elves...

Elves' Lives

Elves Have Left the Building

... thank you very much.


----------



## Freda

Donna, those are hilarious!  Thank you! This is fun!

To Elfland With Love

There'll Always be an Elfland

Elfland for the Unitiated

Everything You Wanted To Know About Elfland But Were Afraid To Ask... 



Ian, I haven't forgotten about the story, honest!


----------



## scalem X

Elfland for dummies.


----------



## Ian Whates

Freda said:


> Ian, I haven't forgotten about the story, honest!


 
Glad to hear it, Freda...

How about: Elf Wiedersehen Pet?


----------



## Mark Robson

How to look after your Elf.

Medicines and other Elf issues.

Elfy Eating makes for Elfy Livin'


----------



## timelord4

Hi Freda,

I've been reading your books for years and love your writing but can't seem to get much (new books) of yours in Australia. (mind you, they don't seem to get much of anything lately!) I originally come from NZ. Lots of your books there.

Regarding a title. How about;

What's it all about... Elfy!
or
Owl the elf are ya?

Oh dear, glad it's you Freda. This one will either drive you mad or to sleep.


----------



## Freda

And after another long absence... After long ponderings with my editor, the book is now called simply ELFLAND.

The cover will say;
ELFLAND
A novel

(So no one mistakes it for a sideboard, perhaps?) Seriously - I've just finished what I hope are the final edits and it's on its way into copy-editing, due out some time in 2009. More news soon - oh, I've posted a bit on the 'Promotion' board about the re-issue of my first two novels in an paperback omnibus called A BLACKBIRD IN SILVER DARKNESS.

Is anyone going to Eastercon?


----------



## Mark Robson

I shall certainly see you there ... at the launch party for the anthology.  Looking forwards to catching up again.


----------



## Ian Whates

Freda said:


> And after another long absence... After long ponderings with my editor, the book is now called simply ELFLAND.
> 
> The cover will say;
> ELFLAND
> A novel


 
Sheesh! So now, my bio-notes on you in the anthology _Myth-Understandings_ are out-of-date before the book's even back from the printers!! 

Look forward to seeing Mike and yourself at Eastercon, Freda.


----------



## Donna Scott

Sounds fab to me, Freda!

See you at Eastercon!


----------



## SpaceShip

Elfland - Mysteries and Magic!

Just a thought.


----------



## Darkamber_dragon

Hi, remember me, the little Norwegian goth who used to hang around Eastercon with my tall friend? I think my last Eastercon was in Glasgow.
Did you go to Eastercon this year?
Looking forward to your new book!


----------



## Freda

This reply is awfully late but *of course I remember you!!!* I'm so glad to hear from you - I will now go and look at your profile! xxx


----------

